# Ou est mon iPad ?



## yougataga (4 Janvier 2011)

Voila j'ai commander un iPad le 23 Décembre. J'ai recu ensuite le 24 Décembre un e-mail disant que ma commande a été expedié. Sur le lien qu'il y avait sur l'e-mail pour le suivie du colis c'est écrit que je dois le recevoir le 31.12.2010. Ensuite j'ai été sur le site de TNT pour le suivi de mon iPad et je découvre que depuis le 31.12.2010 il n'a pas bougé il est a Arnhem Hub. Je contact avant hier Apple en expliquant mon problème le Gars a dit qu'il me rappelerait, Aujourd'hui toujour rien. Je reprend mon téléphone et rappele la fille m'a dit qu'elle ferait une enquete auprès de TNT et qu'elle allait m'envoyer un e-mail vide et que si demain je n'ai toujours par recu mon colis.

Tous sa pour vous posez une question: Si mon Colis s'est perdu est ce que Apple va faire un geste pour se faire pardonner ? Parce que sur le site il promette une livraison de 6 à 10 jours.

Merci d'avance de vos réponces


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à toi aussi


----------



## yougataga (4 Janvier 2011)

Ecoute Lefenmac tes reponces de merde dans le genre tu te les fous dans le cul.. tu m'as compris ?!


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

yougataga a dit:


> Ecoute Lefenmac tes reponces de merde dans le genre tu te les fous dans le cul.. tu m'as compris ?!




Bien bien ça montre ton niveau c'est pas grave tu grandiras un jour, ton adolescence perturbée passera.... sans doute.


PS: T'es pas derrière ta Nintendo alors jouer au dur sur le net ça fait bien rire


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Janvier 2011)

Disons que ça voulait dire poliment :

La prochaine fois, quelque soit le forum, essaie de faire un effort sur l'orthographe, la syntaxe et la politesse... 

Pour être clair :

_"Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voici mon problème :
...
[tu peux sauter des lignes de temps en temps]
...
Merci beaucoup du temps que vous m'accorderez car je sais que les gens qui viennent sur le forum ne sont que des personnes souhaitant aider d'autres personnes comme moi, et ce sur leur temps libre et gratuitement, et bonne année !"_

Tu peux faire un copier-coller j't'en voudrais pas 

Par contre, si un modérateur passe et ne ferme pas ton topic estime toi heureux car entre le post illisible et les insultes, tu fais une belle entrée en matière !

PS : Bon ben j'voulais passer devant Lefenmac pour arrondir les angles mais j'me suis fait griller...


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Disons que ça voulait dire poliment :
> 
> La prochaine fois, quelque soit le forum, essaie de faire un effort sur l'orthographe, la syntaxe et la politesse...
> 
> ...



Vu le niveau du gars je pense qu'il serait encore plus facile de faire apprendre les tables de multiplication à une huître....


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2011)

yougataga a dit:


> Si mon Colis s'est perdu est ce que Apple va faire un geste pour se faire pardonner ?


Pourquoi veux-tu que Apple fasse un geste si TNT perd ton colis ? Ca serait plutôt à TNT de faire un geste


----------



## arbaot (4 Janvier 2011)

j' t'aurai bien aidé mais ton deuxième poste me donne envie de te laisser nager dans ta scatologie 

appel TNT


----------



## adrien95 (13 Janvier 2011)

ca sert a rien de s enerver comme ca l amis;
un minimum de politesse est de mise sur les forum  ( pas que ici)
patiente tu va le recevoir


----------



## Madalvée (28 Août 2011)

Moi je fais pas de pub Sauf pour un produit qui en vaut vraiment la peine. Decolor stop par exemple etc.


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2011)

Dommage que le désinultant-stop n'ait pas été mis en place. Cela aurait aidé à avoir une discussion constructive.

Laissons donc ce jeune homme dans sa merde puisque c'est ce qu'il affectionne.

En attendant, je sanctionne linsulte non mais..


----------

